# Sibling nicknames?



## ~member~

I have no idea why or where, but our youngest has taken to calling her sister, "Sami-Ami".









I remember when I was little, I used to call my sister, "Monie".

Any cute nicknames in your family?


----------



## Proudmom

We never had nicknames growing up, however my sister decided we needed them as adults. We now call each other Sisty (based on sisty ugler), and we call our brothers by nicknames based on their names.

My son calls his siter sweetie, honey or stink-butt, but he has heard me call her those things.

PM


----------



## darien

I started calling my baby sister "Fudgie" 20 years ago, and it stuck! Now she's a 24 year old Fudgie.









Taro (10) calls his 2 year old bro "Demon." I wonder if that will stick.


----------



## Peony

DD1 calls her little sister "Bam Bam", or sometimes just "Bam".


----------



## elmh23

Dh is one of five kids. The oldest is Therese. I guess at one point one of the younger kids couldn't say Therese right so called her Tree. My dd calls her Aunt Tree because she has a hard time prouncouncing Therese as well. It's so cute to hear from her little mouth, lol.


----------



## becoming

DD is Anna Kate, and DS calls her Rhino Kate for some reason!

We all call DS "Bubby" (since he was born), and Anna does too.


----------



## mumm

Yes, and it drives me crazy. My foster daughter has a name that no one in our family cares for, but it is the name her mom gave her so I think it is important to use. My 3 year old calls her ta-ta or cece. It is an improvement over kaka, but still. Poor kid has a cruddy name and a cruddy nickname. But a great personality and as cute as can be.


----------



## Starr

Mine and my dads name are very similar with one letter being different so when I was little everyone just called me Lizzy. no clue why, nothing close to my real name but thats what they chose. I was very confused in Kindergarten. I would say it faded when I was 16 or so and boys would call and instead of yelling my name they screamed, "Lizzy or Lindsey"


----------



## nicole lisa

Growing up everyone called my sister "creeps" or "creepy" and sometimes still do, because she was a really late walker. She crept everywhere.

My younger brother was called, and still sometimes is, grumps. Cause, well, he was really grumpy in the mornings.

I was mouse because I was a tiny babe and child. Now everyone calls me by a variation of my name - that started around my teen years. Oh, and my dad has always referred to me as "daughter number one".

My other brother was always "number 1" to my dad - Star Trek reference.

Another brother has always been critter or critterpher.

Everyone's always loved their nick names and none have ever caused any problems. Well, except for the odd day we'd be fighting and come up with really mean nick names.


----------



## ThreeBeans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
Yes, and it drives me crazy. My foster daughter has a name that no one in our family cares for, but it is the name her mom gave her so I think it is important to use. My 3 year old calls her ta-ta or cece. It is an improvement over kaka, but still. Poor kid has a cruddy name and a cruddy nickname. But a great personality and as cute as can be.









Your dfd's mother named her KAKA?!?!?!?!? oh...my....word....


----------



## ThreeBeans

I should add, we call DS Matthew "Monkey" and DD Eden "Boo"


----------



## momto l&a

My MIL and her sisters asked their mom when their baby sister was born if they could call her Cookie. The mom said yes just figuring it was child funniness. The thing is 50+ years later the baby's name is still Cookie.









Our old was 2 years 5 months when her sister was born and she couldn't say Amelia so she called her Mia. #2 dd doesnt like to be called Mia by anybody but her immediate family so we must be sure to introduce her as Amelia. We even had to tell the grandparents address everything as Amelia.

#3 dd for a very short time period couldnt say Lydia so she called her LouLou. Well dh and I like that nick name for some reason and have taken to calling her that at times.


----------



## Nankay

My husband's g'pa had 5 sisters and NOBODY remembers/knows their real names! There's Toots, Honey, Goldie, Jet, and Tommy.

My ds couldn't pronounce his older sister's name 'Olivia". it always came out "O-ya-ya" later "Gee-ya"..shortented to "Gee" (hard G sound) We still say "gee" once in a while.


----------



## RBinTEX

Dylan is "Dilly" or "Dilly Bob." Jacob is "Jakey Cupcakey" or "The Jakester." Sydney is "Worm." (Don't know how that happened. She's perfectly happy with it.) Elizabeth is "Buggy Bug." My husband calls me "Liver." (He finds "Sweetheart" too sappy, so he chose another vital organ. So romantic!)


----------



## fek&fuzz

My littlest sister is "Lovie" and my mom's sister is "Boo".


----------



## usolyfan

Everyone in my family (immediate and other wise) has nicknames. Some people have more than one or two. We use them for the kids on a daily basis.


----------



## Clarinet

My oldest, for completely unknown reasons, calls the baby "Annie-pants." My grandmother called my mother "Treesy" (her name is Theresa) and my cousin picked it up and used to call her "Treatsy."


----------



## HannahsMomma

When my brother was born I started calling him buddy. That was after I got over the jealousy of a new baby ! We all still call him buddy or bud and hardly ever refer to him using his real name.


----------



## mika85

i don't know if it's a regional thing, but it seem's like a lot of people around here called their older sisters "sissie" when they were little. it's kinda cute, but i don't know if i would encourage dd's future younger siblings to call her that, i'm ambivalent.









i used to call my brother nick "nicky boy", but everyone called him that i think. and for a short while i called my little sister "chicken" when we were both in our teens for some weird reason.


----------



## numom499

we called my little sister "cucker sue" her name is jessica susan

my sisters called me la-la

my husband called his sister whose name is dawn, double shay or just shay...have no idea where that came from...


----------



## Heavenly

My name is Shawna Marie and my mom always called me Shawna Maddy. I have no idea why, my dad chose my middle name, Marie, so maybe my mom had wanted something different. My dad always called me Buggerlugs. I have no idea why!







It was said affectionately anyways. My sister was Sheri Leelee. Her real name is Sheri Lee but when she was a baby my parents lived next door to a family with the last name Lee and they always joked if Sheri married their son then she would be Sheri Lee Lee. My dad always called her Baby girl (I think I got the short end of the stick there!).

My kids have all sorts of nicknames but mostly from us. From each other.. hmmm.. well when Olivia was born Elijah wasn't even 2 and he couldn't say Olivia so he called her Lee-va for the longest time. Now he calls her Liv. Elijah and Olivia both call Eliana, Ellie Bellie or Ella Bella. Oh and also Eliana Bana Boo. Olivia calls Elijah Lij (pronounced like the Lij in Elijah).


----------



## Tigerchild

My DD is 'Bugga' (short for bugaboo). My DS Tom is 'bomber' (elaboration of a rhyme with his name, though he used to be chubbabubba). My DS Dylan is 'Deeker' which is a shortened for his baby nickname of 'Shrieky-deekie'. ;> Sometimes he's called Boowin too, because Fiona used to call him 'Doowin' before she could pronounce 'Dylan', and everyone needs to have a "B" nickname.


----------



## mamalisa

Ds calls dd Princess Drool, B, Beanie, Beans, ******, Sweetsie-girl, Destructo-baby, among other things. We're big nickname people, I don't know why though









We call everyone baby here too, dh, me and the kids. You just have to know what tone is used for your "baby".


----------



## numom499

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
My name is Shawna Marie and my mom always called me Shawna Maddy. I have no idea why, my dad chose my middle name, Marie, ).

Is your mom intalian, greek or german? Sometimes "Marie" IS pronounced Mad -ee in those languages....


----------



## Jade2561

DD calls her baby sister Willow; Lo-Lo. So cute. We used to call my little sister stink pot.


----------



## ~member~

I totally forgot! My oldest dd called one of her sister's Charlie for the longest time.







I thought it was because we had watched Charlie's Angels, but then she said, "No, it's because she looks like Charles Lindbergh's baby!"







: Okay.


----------



## LeftField

My youngest son calls my oldest son "Deedee". When he about 12 months old, he called him "Buh" because the name starts with a B. But, shortly afterwards, he started calling him, "Deedee". All I could think of was that my oldest was very doting with him and it was like a big guy name of endearment: Daddy and Deedee. He can say ds1's name now, but he still calls him Deedee. I am going to be sad when he stops using that nickname because it's so sweet.


----------



## Jmo780

My brother & I are 26 & 28 and we still call each other "Sissy" and "Bubby"









We have called our 11 yo Ds "Bear or Boo-kie" since birth and our other Ds and Dd call him that daily also. Well we all do-I am not sure if he even knows his name is Erik









Alex is Nnamed "Bubba"....

Abby is "Sissa"


----------



## Spoilers

Me and my twin had nicknames, Our birth names were: Phoebe and Melanie.

However, we called each other River (Me) and Rain (Melanie)


----------

